# Help to find longterm rental in Nerja please



## YummyMummySafiya (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello forum!

Me and my hubby and two children are planning to move over before Christmas, we have decided Nerja seems ideal for us but we could do with some help find a 2-3 bedroom with air con longterm rental - were not planing in going back to browns 'rip off' Britain  A pool would be a nice extra but most imprortant is ADSL (for my work) and having British Sky TV, our budget is 600 euro's but hopefully we can find somewhere much cheaper than this. We need to be close to everything as we both don't drive  

If any one in Nirja can help me out with some links where the best places are to find somewhere or if you know anyone with properties can you let me know, also if you have advice on Nirja itself.....great 

Thanks

Safiya x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi, you just need to put "Nerja property rentals" into google and loads of stuff comes up, I think for 600 euros you may find something that has your requirements. but I dont think you'll get much change. I dont know how prices compare to my area (I'm about 100 km away from Nerja). but here you'd struggle to get a 2 bedroom house with a pool for 600 euros. That said, rental prices are going down. I dont know what the state of play is with ADSL, most towns have it. What you need to do is have a look at google and phone some of the Nerja agents up and they will be able to advice you . Dont go getting pushed into anything tho, agents are quite desperate at the moment. 

Your next step would be to come over and take a look!

I agree with you about "Browns Britain", but economically its no better here - even the weathers dreadful, its rained for almost a week non-stop LOL!

Jo


----------



## YummyMummySafiya (Sep 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Hi, you just need to put "Nerja property rentals" into google and loads of stuff comes up, I think for 600 euros you may find something that has your requirements. but I dont think you'll get much change. I dont know how prices compare to my area (I'm about 100 km away from Nerja). but here you'd struggle to get a 2 bedroom house with a pool for 600 euros. That said, rental prices are going down. I dont know what the state of play is with ADSL, most towns have it. What you need to do is have a look at google and phone some of the Nerja agents up and they will be able to advice you . Dont go getting pushed into anything tho, agents are quite desperate at the moment.
> 
> Your next step would be to come over and take a look!
> 
> ...


lol!

thanks for the reply Jo, well a pool is not essential to us as long as the property is nice enough inside it will do fine. seen a few apartments for going 400 euros but would like to find a recommended estate agent/landlord.

Safiya x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

YummyMummySafiya said:


> lol!
> 
> thanks for the reply Jo, well a pool is not essential to us as long as the property is nice enough inside it will do fine. seen a few apartments for going 400 euros but would like to find a recommended estate agent/landlord.
> 
> Safiya x



I cant help with that as I say I dont know the area or the estate agents. I dont think anyone on here is near Nerja, but someone may have some knowledge????? 

Try phoning some and see what you think ???? 

Jo


----------



## YummyMummySafiya (Sep 28, 2008)

Have found some now and are having a good look, many thanks


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to the forum,

I have been to Nerja and thought it was one of the better parts of the Costa, its essentailly divided into parts, 1 is more Spanish and the other is like little Britan.

I much preferred the Spanish version myself, but each to their own.

You should find a suitable property for 600 Euros a month without any trouble, but if you go through an agent it will obviously cost you more - just a thought


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> You should find a suitable property for 600 Euros a month without any trouble, but if you go through an agent it will obviously cost you more - just a thought


Thats not necessarily the case. I've met a few agents round my way and some take a finders fee, which is usually one months rent, some take the first months rent from the owner, so you as a tennant pay nothing and yes some take a percentage of the monthly rent, although IMO thats rare. Also there are benefits by having a good agent, they can negotiate the costs etc, they organise the rental agreement and our agent arranged our NIE numbers, schools, acted as an interpreter with our land lord, helped get our car and paperwork sorted out, our ADSL, telephones etc...... and was there for us if we had any queries or problems

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> Thats not necessarily the case. I've met a few agents round my way and some take a finders fee, which is usually one months rent, some take the first months rent from the owner, so you as a tennant pay nothing and yes some take a percentage of the monthly rent, although IMO thats rare. Also there are benefits by having a good agent, they can negotiate the costs etc, they organise the rental agreement and our agent arranged our NIE numbers, schools, acted as an interpreter with our land lord, helped get our car and paperwork sorted out, our ADSL, telephones etc...... and was there for us if we had any queries or problems
> 
> Jo


Wow, now thats what I call music to my ears - lol


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Off topic - hows the weather bearing up Jo ?

Its been lovely and sunny in these parts ofr nearly a week now


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Off topic - hows the weather bearing up Jo ?
> 
> Its been lovely and sunny in these parts ofr nearly a week now


P*** **F!!! LOL! 

actually Dave, the sun is just starting to break through this afternoon and although its a bit chilly 18c and very wet still, I think we're over the worst!! We needed the rain - just not all at once!! 

Jo x


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> P*** **F!!! LOL!
> 
> actually Dave, the sun is just starting to break through this afternoon and although its a bit chilly 18c and very wet still, I think we're over the worst!! We needed the rain - just not all at once!!
> 
> Jo x



Its Tuesday and the sun is shining brightly in the North of Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Its Tuesday and the sun is shining brightly in the North of Spain



We have our sunshine back in the Costa del Sol now YAY!!!!

Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

I also am located in Nerja but live in the campo. Yes Nerja is a great little secret we try to keep for the Nerjanos. But we welcome new members of the community. You can also check on Kyero.com and input your info and requirements and find some great places. I know that is how we found ours. They work with a lot of the agents so your able to contact the agent direct. And yes rents and such are negotiable and the agent will do that for you. But I would think twice about the air conditioning as it can get expensive and it is not that hot here that a fan will be good enough and cheaper. Good luck and let us know how your move goes.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> But I would think twice about the air conditioning as it can get expensive and it is not that hot here that a fan will be good enough and cheaper. Good luck and let us know how your move goes.



WHAT???? Nerja's not that far from us (is it??) and our air con broke down the end of June and a fan didnt cut it. It was unbearable!! We were in the pool many a night cos we couldnt sleep in the heat! Plus with air con you can leep your windows closed, so you dont get any mozzies in!!!!

We're still waiting for our air con to be mended so that we can use it as a heater now - He's promised he will be here tomorrow with the correct part! (long story!)

Jo


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

No it is not far from you and does get hot but have found that with the screens on the windows and doors and a fan at night it is just fine. We also spend many a night in the pool but that is part of the fun of living in the sun.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> No it is not far from you and does get hot but have found that with the screens on the windows and doors and a fan at night it is just fine. We also spend many a night in the pool but that is part of the fun of living in the sun.


I agree. The pool at night is quite beautiful, with the lights on, the crickets chirruping ...., But there were so many nights when the fan was a waste of time and the noise from it kept me awake and the heat kept me awake and the kids moaning about the noise of their fans and the heat.........

No wonder the Spanish dont go to bed at night!

And now as its getting cooler, it would be nice to give the room a blast with the heater every now and again. Maybe tomorrow Pepe will FINALLY come with the magical part for my air con........ We've been here before tho (several times!), so I wont hold my breath!!!!


Jo


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

YummyMummySafiya said:


> Hello forum!
> 
> Me and my hubby and two children are planning to move over before Christmas, we have decided Nerja seems ideal for us but we could do with some help find a 2-3 bedroom with air con longterm rental - were not planing in going back to browns 'rip off' Britain  A pool would be a nice extra but most imprortant is ADSL (for my work) and having British Sky TV, our budget is 600 euro's but hopefully we can find somewhere much cheaper than this. We need to be close to everything as we both don't drive
> 
> ...



Hi Safia,

I'm just back from Costa Tropical Area and aspent alot of time in Nerja sorting some stuff for the big move. Try Villasol website full of rentals in Nerja you will get very good accomadation from 450+ tons to choose from. The agent we are dealing with is called Alison she is english and very helpful.

hope this helps

andy


----------

